# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  swap my 175 30 cal matchkings

## andyanimal31

I have pulled approx 400 175 mk that i wont be using, I am keen to swap for .22 call 50ish grain varmint projectiles or 140 6.5 soft points and of course any body want to swap their 300g smks
I also have some of the brass available which is head stamped wcc"western cartridge company" with 06 stamped on it and the circle and cross military stamp
The brass will be tumbled but left with the primers in which have been wet in a flood hence them been pulled.
Pm me if interested in any of the above

----------


## robhughes-games

hey mate. interested in the 175's. are they marked much or squished at all. eg are they still round?

----------


## andyanimal31

I pulled these projectiles with a propose collet puller so are in excellent condition.
I can send you a sample if you are keen.I think I have about 500

----------


## dogmatix

Andy, how much for the WCC brass?

----------


## andyanimal31

how much you want and all i want is a fair price
Cheers

----------


## dogmatix

I'd be keen for 100 or 200 if you have them free.
I usually pay around $40 per hundred for once fired non Lapua/Norma/Nosler brass.

----------


## andyanimal31

Sorry i havnt replied sooner dm.
I will polish up a couple of hundred for you and pm you when they are ready to go

----------


## andyanimal31

Are you still keen on some projectiles?



> hey mate. interested in the 175's. are they marked much or squished at all. eg are they still round?

----------


## robhughes-games

> Are you still keen on some projectiles?


hey mate. i have around 100 at the mo that i am still to try. currently shooting the 168amax. not to sure if there will be any advantage with the smk. so i will hold up for now and maybe get some in a while if you still have them. might as well try the ones i have at the mo. want to do that after i mill ut the mag box on the  short action and build a ew silencer. so might be a while. cheers

----------


## dogmatix

> Sorry i havnt replied sooner dm.
> I will polish up a couple of hundred for you and pm you when they are ready to go


Don't worry about that, I'll happily clean them with my sonic cleaner.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## andyanimal31

> Don't worry about that, I'll happily clean them with my sonic cleaner.


Pm me your address and i will send of

----------

